# Mark as posted thread



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

What I am referring to is if one is on and registered, some sort of miniature of mark or icon to indicate that that person has already posted in that thread.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Tdbo said:


> What I am referring to is if one is on and registered, some sort of miniature of mark or icon to indicate that that person has already posted in that thread.


How about the "Watch" function in preferences? Would that fit your need?


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

I turned mine on before I posted in this thread and now on the main screen it looks like this:


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> I turned mine on before I posted in this thread and now on the main screen it looks like this:
> View attachment 91179


No, I am talking about a marker that would be next to the icon in each thread when you go through the index page.
For example, If you posted in that thread that you pictured above, your icon would show in the lower right corner of the green T icon on your computer.
There are forums that do this, and it makes it very easy to track those threads that one posts in.
Following the thread does not necessarily mean you posted in it.


----------

